# Sleep Paralysis and it's after effect on the person.



## arm0214 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sleep paralysis stinks! I always think I am about to get possessed despite being aware that I am in sleep paralysis and knowing that I will wake up. It's like the opposite of lucid dreaming because you are conscious but completely unable to control anything.



snail said:


> Eat a banana every day, and you won't experience sleep paralysis anymore. Seriously, it works.


Maybe this works for other people but I get sleep paralysis frequently and I eat a banana everyday for breakfast. What's helped me the most has been going to bed and waking up at the same time everyday.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

> Maybe this works for other people but I get sleep paralysis frequently and I eat a banana everyday for breakfast.


I didn't notice the banana comment when I first went through this thread, but after reading it, it occurs to me that maybe you're not eating the kind of banana that scares off demons.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

bellisaurius said:


> I didn't notice the banana comment when I first went through this thread, but after reading it, it occurs to me that maybe you're not eating the kind of banana that scares off demons.


It doesn't scare off demons. It just prevents sleep paralysis. Demons can be present even without sleep paralysis.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

BTW, @snail sorry to have that little joke. I'm sure you didn't intend those two thoughts to be put together, but the written medium leaves that kind of ambiguity out there. Us entps find it hard to leave that alone.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

bellisaurius said:


> BTW, @snail sorry to have that little joke. I'm sure you didn't intend those two thoughts to be put together, but the written medium leaves that kind of ambiguity out there. Us entps find it hard to leave that alone.


I'm pretty sure she's referring to potassium, lulz.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

PrinceinExile said:


> (Technically this has more to do with neurology but since I'm also talking about it's after effect on the human thought process I figured here was good enough.)
> 
> Anyone ever experience Sleep paralysis? I just did, I think it was my third time but this was the first time I ever had the Hallucination factor. Needless to say I'm not going back to sleep any time soon.
> 
> ...


This has happened to me a few times. I've read about sleep paralysis and I honestly do not believe that's what occurred. In each of my experiences I *felt* malicious intent and saw these "shadows" though I believe they are something else. During the experiences, I was thinking rationally, I could see the whole room, and had what even seemed a heightened awareness of my being. (I will mention that this ill intent toward me is the clearest part of each experience.) I did what I thought first to do, which was to seek protection in God and speak his name. Each time it was very difficult to utter, but after a few attempts (usually around 3) I managed to say it and instantly it felt as though these beings fleed from me. 

In the most prominent of these experiences, I saw 3 of these moving in circles (very rapidly) around my body. This was one of the first experiences and I was terrified. I started trying to ask for protection from God and was mostly unable. This scared me, and suddenly I felt the intent and physical impressions on my body much stronger. (They seemed to feed off my fear.) I tried twice more, and on the third time I was able to ask God to protect me. As soon as I did, two of these "dark shadows" fled extremely quickly and were gone, but one (and this one seemed slightly larger than the other two) moved off of me (this one had moved onto my body when I became scared), but remained near my feet. (I still could not move at this point, but I could speak albeit very difficultly. The malicious intent was still present however, now it didn't feel as though it had power over me. I was still afraid, but only barely.) I again repeated what I had said, and the remaining shadow left. After it was gone, I became able to move again. 

In the other encounters (I've had maybe 5-7ish) I always do the same as above and it works. The "grip" feels much weaker if you can manage to control your fear. I do this by putting my faith in God and asking for His protection. The last experiences I've had with this were significantly shorter due to this.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

It's happened quite often to me, except I see no hallucinations, black figures, etc. It's simply like my mind wakes up and my body doesn't. When it first started, it still terrified me, mostly because it was a foreign experience, but also because I got to experience myself snoring and desperately sucking for air and had no control over it. However, I've gotten quite good at staying calm and willing myself awake. For some odd reason, it occurs nearly any time I sleep sitting up, so if I wanted to induce it, it would be rather easy. However, I'm not sure why anyone would want to. 

I did have a friend who experienced it almost nightly and who stopped breathing entirely, during every episode. He said he saw a black figure, black dog, something, which would attack him, he would stop breathing at that point, and his mind would come to, but he couldn't move. He would moan and grunt, until his wife woke him up. He eventually went to a doctor, because he started to avoid sleep and it scared him and his wife nearly half to death. 

I have to say, I'm glad I don't experience it his way.


----------



## rayray1 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have some *ADVICE *for my frequently sleep-paralyzed brothers & sisters-- are you sleeping on your back?

I recognized that the ONLY times I was getting sleep paralysis was when I slept on my back and usually during short naps when my sleep schedule was turbulent. Others have told me the same. Since then, I have begun to sleep on my stomach and go for fewer all-nighters  haven't had sleep paralysis since.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

I've had SP ever since I was a kid, but I didn't know what it was back then. When I have these experiences, my mind wakes up before my body does. I don't see "demons" but I see why people think they do. My mind is quite irrational during these experiences, because I have this feeling that I *need* to move or roll over, or I would be stuck in that position. That's why people feel that they see or feel a pressing force, like a demon or something.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

fourtines said:


> People who try to induce sleep paralysis and lucid dreaming freak me out. It's like you want to be crazy. No.


They are welcome to have my SP. Lol.


----------



## arm0214 (Mar 5, 2011)

@Waiting, I also pray. My biggest fear is that the demon will poses me. I lay there (paralyzed of course) spilling out my belief in God. Not sure if that's what's happening but I've thus far always woken up. 

I don't have nightmares or bad dreams so it's weird to have such terrifying thoughts during sleep paralysis. I used to get it so frequently though that when it did occur, I would just try and fall back asleep. I know someone who said they like going through sleep paralysis. To me that is really strange.


----------



## entpIdeas (Jun 6, 2011)

Research hypnagogic nightmares for further info. Yes I've experienced it at least two dozen times, primarily in my 20's lessening each decade since. Can't scream, can't move, awake, but literally paralyzed in my own body. upon Terrified upon arousal from this state. It's been about a year or two since my last. The residuals last for a few weeks tapering off daily as though they had a half life.


----------



## floryshe (Jan 21, 2010)

about 6 years ago i started experiencing these. i remember the first time it happened pretty vividly. i tried calling out and only the faintest of sounds crept out. i was 16 or so at the time and while i layed there paralyzed i wondered what could have been the cause. i remember thinking that aliens must had abducted me and they had just returned me to my bed. that thought was fleeting though and, though i wasn't afraid, i felt bad that my mom would find me this way. 

also, i remember reading somewhere that if you hold your breath during sleep paralysis your body will wake itself up. i haven't had the opportunity to try it but it's a suggestion.


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

I have experienced a few times and I thought it was pretty cool and I tired to test a few things out. However, the first time was bloody scary, I woke up in bed with the sheets wraped around my head and it was somewhat diffcult to breathe and I could not move at all. I just laid there thing "the fuck is going on!?"


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

Ah. Good old SP. Scared me the first time. I tried to shout, but all i could muster was a shriveled little coughy whelp. I once saw the shadow man at the end of my bed too. But I used to see these shadow people very often. freaky at first but you got to remember your in no danger. when i remember that i actually enjoy it. lol. It means i can go straight into a lucid dream if i want, because i am calm.

Maybe i am just weird but i was only scared for the first day, after the whole concept excited me and i was eager to get more episodes of SP. Now i can educe it easily if i want to.

My advice is to try experience it more. and ignore your fear. it becomes quite exciting after! Focus on wriggling your toes to escape it, or focus on any hallucinations, then enhance them into whatever you want to begin a lucid dream!


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

Happened to me twice, first time i saw a old guy who seemed like a demon at my bedroom door staring straight into my eyes and i thought that i will die most likely and it went away when i accepted what ever was going to happen to me. Ws pretty scary experience since i hadnt heard of sleep paralysis before. Later i realized that it was my shadow trying to make me realize that i should do more with my life or i will regret it later.

Next time there was no hallucination, but i felt as if i were lifted near the ceiling from my bed, this one i just enjoyed and was careful not to make it end by trying to move.


----------



## perpetual daydreamer (Apr 23, 2012)

I've experienced sleep paralysis since I was at least 6. What started off as brief periods of waking up and not being able to move progressed to more complex and frightening symptoms. Sometimes during episodes I hear a strange buzzing noise and a strong vibration that goes through my body, other times it's coupled with the sensation of suffocating and a force that's trying to pull me back asleep. 

Sleep paralysis is definitely a strange and jarring experience. I can best characterize it as a half-asleep, half-awake scenario where I am cognizant of my exterior surroundings yet aware that I am still dreaming. This is evident because sometimes I will try to move, and it feels very real when I put my feet on the ground, get up, walk out the bedroom door, etc...only to realize that I'm still in my bed!!! Has anyone else experienced this? I think this is part lucid dreaming, because the sensation is quite real. 

I always wake up a bit shaken, and then it takes a few minutes to recover. The mind can play scary tricks on the individual.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

I've never had sleep paralysis, but I have suffered from hypnapompic and hypnagogic hallucinations (i.e. hallucinations that occur after and before sleep). I experienced both auditory and visual hallucinations- both after waking up, and later, before going to sleep. I frequently heard voices saying negative things about me. Fortunately, I was put on an anti-psychotic medicine, and that stopped them. I wonder if a medication like that could help sleep paralysis (or at least, the hallucination part)? Because I was badly hallucinating and now I no longer have that problem.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Sleep paralysis is awesome once you know what it is. I've been working on inducing it because it's a wonderful gateway to a lucid dream.


----------



## RoyA (Apr 15, 2012)

It's a bit scary the first couple times, especially if you don't know what it is. I find if I wiggle my fingers and toes during the experience it's a lot easier to track how soon it's going to be done. I've never had the extreme hallucinations that some people experience, like having a shape-shifting demon lying on top of my chest or anything, they're usually more subtle or surreal. Usually it's something like seeing my room as it normally is, except there's dream-like phenomena around. One time I looked over and a painting of a hand I have on my wall morphed into a screaming bald man's face, another time I saw a closet that wasn't there and there were marbles rolling on the walls. It's kinda cool, actually.


----------

